# Hi all,newb here



## hixxy (Mar 2, 2006)

hello to all members,as you can see im a newb here and i have noticed there isnt anywhere on here to do with kickboxing.

isnt it recognised on this forum?


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 2, 2006)

First off, welcome to the forums!  Second, good question-  never really thought of it (personally) until you mentioned it.  We're a nice group of people here, so I'm sure someone else here that knows this place better than I can guide you in the right direction.  Again, welcome and happy posting!


----------



## Gemini (Mar 2, 2006)

hixxy said:
			
		

> i have noticed there isnt anywhere on here to do with kickboxing.
> 
> isnt it recognised on this forum?


 
Kick..what?  

J/K.  There are actually several forums that raise kick boxing topics. If you have anything you want to bring up but aren't sure where to look, you can post it in the general MA section and they'll come to you.

BTW. Welcome to MT, hixxy! Looking forward to your input.


----------



## 7starmantis (Mar 2, 2006)

Welcome to MArtialTalk! Make yourself at home and ask any questions you may have. As far as kickboxing, it depends on what kind of kickboxing your refering to. We have a Muay Thai forum and a Western Martial Arts forum. If these dont accurately describe what your looking for, let us know.

MT Super Mod
Adam C
7starmantis


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 2, 2006)

Welcome, Hixxy. Enjoy!


----------



## scottcatchot (Mar 2, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 2, 2006)

*Welcome to Martial Talk!*


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 2, 2006)

Welcome and as those before for me said I look forward to your input.
Terry


----------



## MJS (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!  Enjoy! 

Mike


----------



## Drac (Mar 3, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT...


----------



## hixxy (Mar 3, 2006)

thanks for the welcome everyone,ive only just started my kickboxing so im not all clued up on everything.

got me worried when i couldnt find anything on here to do with k/b, made me think it wasnt any good or that no one on here is interested in it


----------



## hixxy (Mar 3, 2006)

thanks for the welcome everyone,ive only just started my kickboxing so im not all clued up on everything.

got me worried when i couldnt find anything on here to do with k/b, made me think it wasnt any good or that no one on here is interested in it

i chose to take it up purely for self defence so i no how to handle myself if need be instead of just lashing out like a lunatic.plus martial arts i just find fasanating.

k/b is classed as a martial arts isnt it?


----------



## Lisa (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome hixxy.  If you have any questions regarding kickboxing, etc.  Please feel free to start thread for them in the MMA section of the forum.  We would be happy to help you out as best we can.  Happy posting! :wavey:


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 7, 2006)

welcome.  i'm a stranger here myself, but these guys are great.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy the board. :asian:


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome. Just joined,too!


----------



## stickarts (Mar 7, 2006)

welcome to the forum! I had taken a break for awhile but have come out of retirement! Looking forward to chatting!


----------



## hong kong fooey (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy. if your looking for kickboxing you might want to check out the MUEY TAE thats about the closest we have I think


----------

